# Automator : fichier .icns en .png



## wath68 (24 Mai 2008)

Pour pouvoir retravailler les icones avec Photoshop (ou autre), il est plus facile de les avoir au format *.png*, mais certain sont au format *.icns*.

Donc j'ai ouvert Automator pour la première fois, et voici un script qui copie les fichiers .icns  sur votre bureau et les convertit en .png

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SM3DKXNC

MODE D'EMPLOI :
- ouvrir le fichier ''icns to png.workflow''
- cliquez en haut à droite, sur ''executer''
- choisir le ou les fichiers à convertir
- et admirez le résultats sur votre bureau.

*EDIT :* mais Greggorynque a fait encore mieux, avec son application ICNS2PNG


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

C'est sympa de le faire partager !


----------

